# How old is too old?



## yomomma (May 18, 2003)

Okay, For the 1st time in my life (!) I figured out what I wanna be when I grow up - but... me thinks it may be too late. I've spent the bulk of my life raising 5 sons. The last one won't be gone til I'm 53 (I'm 45 now). Looking back, I now see that "it" was starring me in the face all these years - even as far back as jr.high - but I just now figured it out. Anyway, the nearest culinary school is 3 hours away so it will be a major life rearangemnet and not until my last son is out of h.s. (they come 1st - no regrets).

My question is - will it be too late by then? Will I be able to keep up the pace being a 53 yr old woman? Did I miss my ship?


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

Its never too old to change things. I went to culinasry wchool with a 73 year old and he was a great guy. 

I do think there comes a lot of advantagous with being older.

Anyway, it is not to late at all to go back to school. Dont worry about not being able to keep up. There are tons of avenues to go after graduation. You do not need to work i na restaurant. You can cater, etc.

hope this helps


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I work at the California Culinary Academy in San Francisco and I can tell you there are many men and women in the age group you will be when you go to school. The pace is hard but I don't see any of them dropping out because of it. 
I envy you  Go for it :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Jock


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

I just wanna ditto them. I go to school with a few older people. What matters is if you really want it.


----------



## yomomma (May 18, 2003)

I can't even begin to tell you all what wonderful news this is! I thought I'd be the only "old lady" amoungst 18 yr olds. I remember when I returned to college at age 27 and the students thought I was ancient! My health is excellent and feel I can work circles around most - so maybe it'll be okay after all. Hey, for the first time I'm actually looking forward to my fifties!:chef:


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Go for it , Im 40 tommorow & changed my life by being the cook that I had really wanted to be since I was very young. I joined food & drink companys in operational & sales management & worked hard & ling in London.

Then at 35 I upped sticks, moved to the country worked in a lot of good kitchens & wished I had done it 20 years ago.

Follow your dreams , you only live once, I think.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yo, Yo!

Another YES vote from one who's been there -- started culinary school at 46, graduated and started working in restaurants at 47, and in the 7 years since have had a great time in kitchens and at my computer. Now consulting, writing, and editing (my knees gave out, oh well).

Don't worry about what the other students think of you: you'll be going there for YOU, not them. And you'll go in knowing much more than you realize, so as long as you keep an open mind and work at LEARNING, you will. The best part is that you'll be on more of a peer level (age-wise) with the instructors, which means you'll have an easier time talking with them and getting their help.

And as already been mentioned, there are many, many jobs for trained professionals -- not just restaurants, but institutions, stores, caterers, manufacturers -- and if you learn well and can figure out how to use the OTHER skills you've developed over the years, you'll be fine.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

YoMomma,are you concerned about ageism amongst some employers?I`m sure you have a great deal to offer the hospitality industry.As a mature student you have a greater experience of life and will be able to look at a number of things from a different prospective. You have more knowledge of dealing with a variety of people and situations.Mature students tend to be more settled and less likely to take a half-hearted attitude towards their coursework.
Please don`t be deterred by your age,you still have lots of potential.Don`t be put off by anyone,there`s bags of time to get up and show other people what you can doI`m 45 myself but i`ve been a chef for a few years now and find i`m still learning.

Remember the old saying about grabbing the bull by the horns,never mind that,grab it by the throat!!

Good luck with your plans,i hope you achieve your objective.


----------

